# violin question



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

my 11 year old son started playing the violin this year in school.He likes it and plays well.He is in the top of his class.He now needs a 3/4 violin.my question is what are good brands.i see them on craigslist a lot and wondering what i should buy him instead of renting from the music shop.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Violin Question*



Mccoyboys said:


> my 11 year old son started playing the violin this year in school.He likes it and plays well.He is in the top of his class.He now needs a 3/4 violin.my question is what are good brands.i see them on craigslist a lot and wondering what i should buy him instead of renting from the music shop.


Before I spent a lot of money; I'd rent one at first to see if he is going to like it!

If he does, then; as an incentive, get him a good one, because it's a lifetime investment. C2


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

We used Fishburn's located on Spring Cypress close to HWY 249. Rent to own, they do all repairs free and when they need to go up a size they trade them out free also. Every time we traded up, the viola, case, and bow we received was top quality and appeared new. We started with them when my son was in 6th grade, he is leaving 8th grade this year, viola is payed off (we own it) and he just traded to full size. He has a great (like new) instrument to start high school with. This is who the school recommended, our experience with Fishburn's was great, I highly recommend them.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

I taught orchestra for a number of years and the instrument he needs now is not even close to what he needs in 8th grade or even HS. Depending on your location Lisle Violin shop is tough to beat. You can buy an instrument and then trade it in or upgrade later for a better model. This will be important when he begins to audition for Region orchestra etc in 7th and 8th grade. Most everything on craigslist is garbage. I had "loaner" instruments for kids who would show up with these. They tend to always be chinese made and are usually not worth a new set of strings. 
That being said a good quality instrument will aid greatly in the ability to produce a good sound and eases of playing. Spend the $$ as it can be a scholarship opportunity later or even a lifelong event.
my 2cents


----------



## fishing_fiddler (Dec 8, 2012)

I was going to send you to the same shop that Surfgrinder mentioned, they can fit him well and he may grow out of a 3/4 quickly, they can find you something that want cripple your bank account not to mention they do bow and violing repairs for just about all HiSD there.


----------

